
GitHub code search: “filename:.gitconfig email” - 0bartek
https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=filename:.gitconfig+email&ref=searchresults&s=indexed&type=Code
======
eridius
Their email address is already attached to all of their commits, so I don't
see why this is supposed to be interesting.

~~~
vmorgulis
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=filename%3A.gitco...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=filename%3A.gitconfig+password&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

